# Possible new regulations



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This was on the front page of todays Minot paper.Evidently the GNF can set the number of licenses this year and also set time periods this year!!!

Out-of-state duck hunters 
Officials contemplating hunting restrictions

By: Dale Wetzel
AP Writer
Posted at 12:00 pm

BISMARCK - Delays in selling duck hunting licenses have prompted speculation that the Game and Fish Department is planning new restrictions on out-of-state hunters. Agency officials and Gov. John Hoeven say nothing has been decided.

"I honestly don't know what we're going to do yet," said Dean Hildebrand, the department's director. "We have a lot of suggestions, and a lot of options out there."

The issue is being handled gingerly in the wake of the uproar that greeted Hoeven's suggestion to begin this year's pheasant hunting season a week earlier than normal.

The proposal spurred a backlash against out-of-state bird hunters, who have been coming to North Dakota in increasing numbers. After initially defending the idea, Hoeven abandoned it last month.

A similar situation could arise if the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service allows an earlier start to the duck season, which is tentatively scheduled to begin Sept. 28.

North Dakota businesses that cater to duck hunters, including landowners who charge a fee for access to their land, have long advocated an earlier duck opener.

It would give hunters a better chance to bag blue-winged teal ducks, which are generally the first to begin the fall migration from North Dakota's prairie pothole region in mid- to late September.

"We have a wonderful teal population, that we have not been able to hunt effectively," Hildebrand said.

Since the Game and Fish Department began selling duck licenses on its World Wide Web site over the last few years, fall licenses have been available by April.

That is not true this year. Hildebrand and Roger Rostvet, the agency's deputy director, said the licenses are not being sold yet because of uncertainty about the season's opening date, and discussions about how licenses should be allocated.

Rostvet said a license lottery for out-of-state duck hunters is not being contemplated.

"That may be something that could happen later on, through legislation, but at this time, to set up a lottery would not be feasible," Rostvet said. "That's what is driving people nuts, is the thought there might be a lottery this fall ... It just isn't physically possible."

Should an earlier duck season opener materialize, one possibility is to reserve the opening week for North Dakota resident hunters, Hildebrand said.

Others include limits on the number of licenses issued to nonresidents, or staggering the time periods in which nonresident hunters may go afield.

Rostvet said an agency working group is considering suggestions that will be discussed in May, during a planned round of public meetings of the agency's advisory board.

Hoeven said no decisions would be made until the round of public consultations were completed.

"We need to make sure that any changes that we consider go through the advisory board, that we have the opportunity to get out there and have hearings," Hoeven said. "Clearly there is sentiment out there to (limit out-of-state hunters). The question is, how do you approach it?"

The number of duck hunters visiting North Dakota has climbed rapidly in recent years, from 5,928 in 1991 to just over 30,000 during last fall's hunting season. 
[ BISMARCK ]


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Well this should be interesting. Sounds like the NDGF are going to get some input before they sign anything.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

They have always had the power & authority to do this - Yes the Govenor has to sign it - But he should / better keep his nose out of it - after his last foray into something he does not understand. (& for that matter neither does the Legislature)

It is time for the Director to step forward & say & do the right things based on expirence & science & what is best for resident Hunters of ND & our resources - He is not the Director of Tourism - (it would be fine for them to help - BUT they are lost on the real issues too)

COME ON MR HILDEBRAND !!! I will be so impressed & speak your praises. If you show true Leadership - now that most know how this all works & it should not be that political (if it is, let us know & the sh*t will hit the fan, for those that need a ear full)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I kind of like the idea of having the first week being resident only but would have some concerns. The main issue with NR is access and how it's increasingly getting tougher due to NR's purchasing and leasing land for hunting. Opening a week earlier with residents only might just cause landowners to not let anyone on their property if their expecting friends and family from out of state to come and hunt.

I agree with Fetch that someone (Hildebrand) needs to step up and get off the fence. All the politicians are so concerned about not upsetting anyone (which is virtually impossible with an issue such as this), that I'm afraid nothing will be done. I know Hoeven's not going to step and take the reins on this one.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I'm encouraged by the statement of the possiblility of the first week being open to residents only.

It shows that the recent meetings about the pheasant opener have people realizing what a force the resident hunters are. I think it also shows we all need to plan on being at the advisiory meetings this spring. Whether we have to drive 25 or 50 miles and take a night off fishing, lets get out and show our concerns and support when the are announced.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I agree.

When the advisory board meeting dates are set, put it on the calender and try to bring at least 2 others. We need to pack each meeting.

If you're expecting a boring meeting, you're in for a big surprise.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'll have to agree with Mr. Jones on the early opener. Let the NR come for the earlier opening date. They still can only hunt 2 periods and if we can some way limit the areas they have acces to then it won't matter.

As with the pheasants the vast majority of the ducks won't be fully colored so I think most NR would opt for a later trip. At least that would be my choice if I was a NR.

If we open a "resident only" early season I think many landowners, especially those with friends and kids, would resent it and maybe tie up the land until their relatives could hunt.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have thought about this alittle - & I hope they are not doing this to try & patch things up or distract from issues (the cynic in me) :roll:

But I see where the USFWS is behind it. & I would like to see a early teal season (alot of states have it) But the rest could wait.

I hate hunting with mosquitoes buzzing me :sad:

- Funny, how slow the wheels turn unless oiled by $$$ Now their cautious :roll: & will study & have meetings on everything, to the opposite extreme.

I wish the format & places, or times of the regional meets could be different ??? - Why does this not work ??? They are pretty boring & hard to sit thru & who wants to drive 50 or 60 miles for that ??? Why can't the G&FD have a Web site & use Ross Perots idea of town hall meetings ??? ( Not that I was a Perot Fan :roll: ) But something else has to be better than these meetings ??? & if the masses don't show, that means the other groups (with connections, or lobbiests, or the ear of the right people) win ??? Maybe these things need to be voted on ??? But is that the best idea - don't we have experts on these things ??? Or maybe they need a few people that understand how to make these things more interesting / Fun ??? Something just ain't right & I can't put my finger on it ??? Is it just apathy ??? Until a nerve is struck - then it takes alot of time for things to settle down ???

Maybe the Regional Reps. do need to be changed ??? nominated & voted on ??? & then trust them to make decisions. The currant bunch are stale - there needs to be turn over & new ideas & different ages represented. How do the water boards work ??? Weed boards ??? etc. Do these folks get on & stay until they retire & move on - or do they have a way of keeping it fresh & invite new good ideas. I do know alot of these boards have those that are smart & respected - but if you speak up & try to change anything - be prepared to be the one to Run with it (which can be a thankless burn out) Or the good ol boys, have ways of loading you down with so much junk - that you get wore down (again burnt out) and eventually fade away. ND is so normal, or even slow on trying new ideas - getting the brightest / best thinkers / doers together is a powerful / energetic thing & sometimes it happens and all contribute & things change & improve ( more of a optimist / futurist / progressive / positive force. I don't see that alot ( but I'm 50) you guys in your 20's & 30's need to get on the stick & make somethings happen ??? One of the worst most boring things in the world is Parlimentary Procedure - Ugh!!! & especially if dominated by older / no change / if it ain't broke don't fix it / status Quo types. Of higher income & totally respectable - but quiet / non brain-storming types ???

Eveyone wants fair & consistant - until it effects them personally - then either (a large percentage) - wants favors, cause they are special & do a good / better than average job - or on the other end of the spectrum, they are always trying to bend, or break all the rules / complain all the time types. Then that quiet, silent middle group that goes with the flow / try to please everyone (middle ground) and nothing gets done - (or changed)- But nothing gets screwed up either. (hopefully) Seems to always end up running things ??? ??? ??? (end - for now - of another Rant) :roll:

[ This Message was edited by: Fetch on 2002-04-16 21:03 ]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Currently ND isn't allowed to have an early teal season under the current frameworks. Southern states that have teal seasons do not have teal seasons count against their regular season days.

States classified as productions states (northern midwest states) can't have a true teal season due to the fear that too many mistake ducks will be taken due to the fact that the ducks are still in eclipse plumage when teal migrate through.

The only production state that has anything close to a teal season is IA. What the IDNR did was subtract 5 days from their regular season and place them 2-3 weeks in fron of their traditional mid October opener. Some years IA opens two weeks before ND, and some years just one. Since it is not a teal season all ducks are legal but the "emphasis" is on teal.

I wouldn't mind seeing a two day split in ND two weeks before the regular opener. If they did this I would like to see it remain a teal season, but allow for one mistake duck. It's pretty sad teal seasons failed in the past because of the overharvest of other species. It's pretty easy to tell teal apart from other species even out of plumage. It's a pretty simple concept; if you can't identify your target as a legal duck...then don't pull the trigger.


----------

